# Hello From Calhoun County,Alabama



## possum51 (May 11, 2009)

Hi, I have been out of beekeeping for 20 years or so. I am starting back and have not gotten my first hive of bees yet. I have two hives setup and waiting on a bee source. I am proud to be a member of your forum


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome aboard...

has acquiring bees been a problem (where you are located) or are you perhaps waiting on a swarm?


----------



## possum51 (May 11, 2009)

*Bees*

I use to order package bees but they are expensive and hard to find now. I have a couple of my friends looking out for swarms.


----------

